# Protein Crisps



## snake (Jan 18, 2019)

I picked these up, got the 5 oz bag for $2.50. Has 10 grams of protein per oz. which is what I'm after. I could see this as a diet snack but not real good tasting; a bit gritty.


----------



## German89 (Jan 18, 2019)

Nothing protein base like that is ever good


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2019)

Plus you paid way more than it's worth because they were ransomed by the bullshit non-gmo project lol

What are they? Quinoa?


----------



## snake (Jan 18, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Plus you paid way more than it's worth because they were ransomed by the bullshit non-gmo project lol
> 
> What are they? Quinoa?


 Soy shit. Yeah I could do a protein shake for cheaper but I need some variety.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 18, 2019)

And here I thought a "protein crisp" was the mark left in your shorts after a protein fart....


----------



## DF (Jan 18, 2019)

Bacon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 18, 2019)

lol....I don't ever touch stuff like this...for me it's for two reasons.....

1. All the other shit in it

2. This type of stuff usually never holds you over so more food is eaten....NEVER...lol


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 18, 2019)

I ate a protein cookie the other day from quest. It was so so. The price was retarded though.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 18, 2019)

You can buy jerky most anywhere


----------



## daddyboul (Jan 18, 2019)

Are those just oversensitive and offended pork rinds??


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 18, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> You can buy jerky most anywhere



This is the correct answer.

Fook yer sodium intake, too.


----------



## snake (Jan 19, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> You can buy jerky most anywhere



I don't buy it, I make it. Did some up the other week.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 19, 2019)

Me too. Hoping to make a bunch of goose jerky after a shoot next week. Got some freezer burned emu that needs dehydrated too


----------



## El Gringo (Jan 20, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> lol....I don't ever touch stuff like this...for me it's for two reasons.....
> 
> 1. All the other shit in it
> 
> 2. This type of stuff usually never holds you over so more food is eaten....NEVER...lol



All that fake foods do is make you crave real foods. and it bloats my face to the point where my face looks heavier than friends of mine who are 100 lbs over weight.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 21, 2019)

snake said:


> I don't buy it, I make it. Did some up the other week.



Best I ever had too!


----------



## LEE GASPARI (Jan 26, 2019)

I will never consume soy based protein. Doesn't soy increase one's estrogen level?
Remember the tofu days?


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 26, 2019)

LEE GASPARI said:


> I will never consume soy based protein. Doesn't soy increase one's estrogen level?
> Remember the tofu days?



Im pretty sure that it reasonable amounts it is negligible


----------

